# FFXIV PS4 Update: Beta Details, PS3-to-PS4-Transfer, PS4 in-game Trailer!



## SE-Kahuna (12. Februar 2014)

*Moin Moin an alle,*

Ich dachte, es ware nett euch wissen zu lassen, das wir die neuen FFXIV PS4 Produktseiten online gebracht haben (&#8216;nen Link gibt&#8217;s am Ende des Dokuments), und viele der Infos wurden von Communitymitgliedern angefragt. Wenn ihr die neuen Seiten nicht sehen könnt, führt bitte einen Hard-Refresh durch (bei den meisten Browsern über STRG+F5). Aber da mir schwant, das kaum jemand sich die Infos zusammenklicken wird, hab&#8216; ich mir gedacht, ich kann auch gleich ein FAQ schreiben!

*Als Erstes: Der Trailer*(Komplett von einer PlayStation 4 aufgenommen)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnSvGd7l42Q[/youtube]

Fun Facts: Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung wie lange wir damit zugebracht haben, einfach nur zu winken und rumzuhüpfen. Diese kaum über 2 Minuten Trailermaterial haben über 6 Stunden in der Aufnahme gebraucht und resultierten in über 800GB an 1080p Filmmaterial. Ich bin übrigens auch in dem Video, ungefähr um 0:32 sichtbar. Der Erste, der errät, wer ich bin, hat die Ehre, Recht zu haben 

*Beta Info* 
1. Phase: 22. Februar &#8211; 3. März
2. Phase: 4. April &#8211; 7. April
Alle Daten in Japanischer Standardzeit
Die Beta wird für jeden PlayStation 4 Besitzer verfügbar und direkt im PlayStation Store herunterladbar sein
Nach der 1. Phase werden die erstellten Charaktere gelöscht.
Spieler, die ihren Charakter in der 2. Phase erstellt haben, werden ihren Charakter in die Verkaufsversion übertragen können.
Spieler der PlayStation 3 oder Windows Version von FFXIV werden ihre Charakterdaten zur PlayStation 4 übertragen können (bitte beachtet, dass dies nur für die Beta notwendig ist &#8211; in der Verkaufsversion werden alle Spieler die gleichen Spiele nutzen, unabhängig von der Plattform)

*Transfer von PS3 zu PS4* 
Es ist geplant, den Transferdienst am Freitag, den 11. April starten zu lassen
Bitte seid euch bewusst, dass ihr ihr nach dem Transfer zur PlayStation 4 nicht mehr in der Lage sein werdet, euren existierenden Account auf der PS3 zu spielen.
Spieler, die mehrere Accounts besitzen, können sämtliche Accounts auf die PlayStation 4 übertragen.
Spieler, die ihre Accounts übertragen, werden während der Frühzugriffsphase spielen können. Die Phase ist für die Zeit vom 11. zum 13. April angesetzt.
Bitte beachtet: Um euren PS3 account transferieren zu können, müsst ihr euch mindestens einmal von einer PS3 eingeloggt haben.

*PS4 Features* 
Verbesserte Grafik in gestochen scharfem 1080p (Full HD) und umwerfender Pracht
PS Vita Remote Play &#8211; Egal ob Handwerk, sammeln oder reisen, spielt wo immer ihr wollt
Share-Unterstützung &#8211; Streamt euer Spiel live in&#8217;s Netz oder teilt Screenshots mit Freunden
Unterstützung für Maus & Keyboard &#8211; Ihr wechselt vom PC? Oder mögt einfach nicht mit Controllern zocken? Kein Problem!
Unterstützung für das Touchpad &#8211; Wenn man mit den Analogsticks einfach nicht an die richtige Stelle kommt, hilft das touchpad weiter!

Die Produktseiten findet ihr hier:
http://de.finalfantasyxiv.com/pr/ps4/

Das war&#8217;s für&#8217;s Erste. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, sobald etwas neues bekannt wird!


----------



## amnie (12. Februar 2014)

also, da es da im lodestone-forum unterschiedliche informationen zu gibt, frage ich hier einfach nochmal konkret (find' ich übrigens etwas ungeschickt, dass es dazu keine leicht zu findenden informationen gibt)

was ist denn mit leuten, die die ps3-version haben, aber auch die ps4 version kaufen? MUSS man transferieren oder kann man, wenn man die ps4 version neu registriert (auf dem bestehenden account, versteht sich) weiterhin auch die ps3-version nutzen? schließlich habe ich für beides geld bezahlt 

davon abgesehen siehts ganz hübsch aus, auf jeden fall besser als zB auf meinem laptop. hehe


----------



## SE-Kahuna (12. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> also, da es da im lodestone-forum unterschiedliche informationen zu gibt, frage ich hier einfach nochmal konkret (find' ich übrigens etwas ungeschickt, dass es dazu keine leicht zu findenden informationen gibt)
> 
> was ist denn mit leuten, die die ps3-version haben, aber auch die ps4 version kaufen? MUSS man transferieren oder kann man, wenn man die ps4 version neu registriert (auf dem bestehenden account, versteht sich) weiterhin auch die ps3-version nutzen? schließlich habe ich für beides geld bezahlt
> 
> davon abgesehen siehts ganz hübsch aus, auf jeden fall besser als zB auf meinem laptop. hehe



Dein Charakter ist auf allen aktivierten Plattformen verfügbar. Es gibt ettliche Spieler, die zwischen PS3 und PC wechseln, das ist gar kein Problem. Wenn Du transferierst, dann wird Dein Account von PS3 auf PS4 umgestellt, weswegen du dann nur noch mit der PS4 einloggen kannst. Du kannst aber auch einfach eine PS4 Version kaufen und aktivieren, dann kannst Du auf beiden spielen. Oder transferieren, und nach dem Transfer eine PS3 Version aktivieren. Gar kein Problem


----------



## amnie (12. Februar 2014)

ok gut nur ein satz davon hat tatsächlich meine frage beantwortet, aber danke auf jeden fall. nen link mit ner quelle wäre ganz nett, weils eben wie gesagt auch von 'offiziellen' aufm lodestone-forum da unterschiedliche auskunft zu gibt. ich hätte da schon ganz gerne etwas 'handfestes' bevor ich meine ps4-version aktiviere und dann merke, dass meine ps3-version nicht mehr funktioniert. 

generell denke ich, wird es nicht bekannt genug gemacht, dass die ps3 version bei dem umsonst-tranfer dann nicht mehr funktioniert. ich hoffe, da gibts dann vor dem tatsächlichen vorgang mehrmalige fette warnungen.

aber gut, meine frage bezog sich ja eh auf die kaufversion, nicht auf die transferoption.


----------



## hockomat (13. Februar 2014)

Dann lieber Transen und die garantiert  kosten günstigere ps3 version kaufen


----------



## amnie (13. Februar 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Dann lieber Transen und die garantiert kosten günstigere ps3 version kaufen



naja geht, ps4-version is bei amazon grad 35€, ich denke ma der preis fällt auch noch, die ps3 version hat soweit ich mich erinner ja am anfang auch deutlich mehr gekostet als die 24€ jetzt 
(und die verpackung is hübscher lol)


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2014)

amnie ich glaub kahuna darf dazu nichts sagen 

da würd ich besten den technischen support von ff14 anschreiben - kahuna selbst scheint sowas wie news poster zu sein


----------



## SE-Kahuna (13. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> amnie ich glaub kahuna darf dazu nichts sagen
> 
> da würd ich besten den technischen support von ff14 anschreiben - kahuna selbst scheint sowas wie news poster zu sein



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Die externen foren zu checken ist nur nicht meine einzige Aufgabe - und neben Buffed gibt es da noch einige andere 



amnie schrieb:


> ok gut nur ein satz davon hat tatsächlich meine frage beantwortet, aber danke auf jeden fall. nen link mit ner quelle wäre ganz nett, weils eben wie gesagt auch von 'offiziellen' aufm lodestone-forum da unterschiedliche auskunft zu gibt. ich hätte da schon ganz gerne etwas 'handfestes' bevor ich meine ps4-version aktiviere und dann merke, dass meine ps3-version nicht mehr funktioniert.
> 
> generell denke ich, wird es nicht bekannt genug gemacht, dass die ps3 version bei dem umsonst-tranfer dann nicht mehr funktioniert. ich hoffe, da gibts dann vor dem tatsächlichen vorgang mehrmalige fette warnungen.
> 
> aber gut, meine frage bezog sich ja eh auf die kaufversion, nicht auf die transferoption.



Die PS3 Version wird nicht mehr funktionieren. Du tauschst quasi Deine PS3 version gegen eine PS4 version. Um weiterhin auf der PS3 spielen zu können, musst du erneut die PS3 Version erwerben und auf Deinem Account aktivieren. Die entsprechende Antwort findest Du auch auf der Transferseite:
http://de.finalfantasyxiv.com/pr/ps4/ps3_users/


----------



## amnie (13. Februar 2014)

moment mal, obwohl ich die ps3-version gekauft habe UND die ps4 version GEKAUFT habe, werde ich die ps3-version NICHT mehr nutzen können? hui ich glaube das könnte aber eingeklagt werden


also NOCH mal, es geht mir NUR darum, wie das ist, wenn man die* ps4-version KAUFT*, also 
_*NICHT DIE TRANSFEROPTION



*_aber super, dass ich jetzt das gleiche problem habe, wie auch dank der 'information' auf dem lodestone forum von diversen 'offiziellen', nämlich das jeder etwas anderes sagt...

im link selbst steht übrigens auch, etwas schwammig, das folgende:_

"_*Wenn du FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn sowohl auf der PlayStation®3 als auch der PlayStation®4 spielen möchtest, musst du die PlayStation®4-Version gesondert auf Disc erwerben."


also da steht nicht, dass ich mir die Playstation 3 version ein zweites mal kaufen muss, sondern, dass ich mir die ps4-version gesondert kaufen soll. und ich habe in meinem ersten beitrag klar gesagt, dass es mir genau darum geht, weil ich eben BEIDE versionen BESITZEN werde (oder rein rechtlich gesehen eben die nutzerlizenz durch erwerben des spieles. bla bla blubb).


edit: am besten mache ich direkt mal nen paar screenshots, nur für den fall...


----------



## hockomat (14. Februar 2014)

Du missverstehst ihn du kannst nur im falle des transfers die ps3 version nicht mehr nutzen kaufst du dir gleich die ps4 version steht dir weiterhin die ps3 version zur verfügung


----------



## amnie (14. Februar 2014)

ich missverstehe hier ganz und garnix, ich find' nur so geschwafel unfassbar anstrengend, zumal ich halt beruflich ganz genau weiß, dass unternehmen so etwas EXTRA machen, um ja möglichst viele leute dazu zu annimieren etwas zu machen wodurch das unternehmen ihnen vermeintlich entgegen kommt, eigentlich aber verkaufsstrategie dahinter steckt (ps4-kaufgrund mal als kleiner einwand, oder die tatsache, dass SE sehr interesse daran tut, möglicht viele leute .nicht. mehr auf der ps3 version zu haben)

jahrelange marketingerfahrung kann ich leider nicht ignorieren. aber davon ab nervt mich halt eh am meißten, dass in der ersten antwort ein "JA, WENN DU DIE ps4-version KAUFST KANNST DU AUCH DIE ps3-version WEITER NUTZEN" gereicht hätte, aber es kam halt noch 4 zeilen unnützes verkaufsgeschwafel + noch mal ne antwort auf meinen post danach, die wieder mehr oder wenigerdas gleiche enthielten, was vorher schon gesagt wurde. 


zumal die zweite info ja sogar noch dem widerspricht, was zuerst gesagt wurde:


SE-Kahuna schrieb:


> [...] Um weiterhin auf der PS3 spielen zu können, musst du erneut die PS3 Version erwerben und auf Deinem Account aktivieren.


 ... nee muss ich garnicht. ich werde nämlich nicht transferieren sondern meine ps4-version aktivieren, was ich aber auch bereits in meinem ersten post deutlich gemacht hab. es ist schon fast dreißt, einfach nur den eingangspost in anderen worten noch drei mal zu wiederholen, was null mit meiner frage zu tun hatte. immer nur bei transfer bla bla blubb. ja, interessiert mich immernoch nicht und ich finde immernoch, dass das DEUTLICH gemacht werde muss. nicht um meiner willen, sondern aller kunden willen.


----------



## SE-Kahuna (14. Februar 2014)

Ah - da habe ich mich schlicht verlesen. Nein, natürlich gibt es keinen Transferzwang.


----------

